# „Natürlich“ auf Makrelen in Schweden



## Tomasz (3. August 2006)

Angesichts der bevorstehenden Makrelensaison möchte ich eine Begebenheit aus dem letzten Sommer beisteuern. Da mich meine Norwegenreisen immer im Mai zum Fisch führten war nie eine Makrele dabei. Aber ich sollte meine Chance noch bekommen. 
Im August letzten Jahres wollte ich mit meiner Freundin nach Südostschweden. Es sollte ein Familienurlaub werden - mit wandern, Städte angucken, shoppen, Pilze und Beeren sammeln...|rolleyes 







Natürlich sollten auch meine Angeln mit ins Auto. Wenigstens mal für 2-3 Stunden wollte ich es auf Barsch und Hecht versuchen. Der erste Strich sollte mir durch diese (meine ganz persönliche) Rechnung gemacht werden, als meine Freundin beim Einpacken des Autos die Kofferraumklappe zuschmiss und dabei die Spitze der ersten Rute zerbrach#q . Als zweites wurde die Reiseroute kurzerhand an die Westküste verlegt, worauf ich nun mit meiner Angelausrüstung so gar nicht eingerichtet war. 






Die Meeresausrüstung lag 100 km von unserer Wohnung entfernt im Anglerschuppen. „Na super“ dachte ich so bei mir, da will jemand sehr viel Zeit mit mir verbringen und mich nicht den ganzen Tag am Wasser stehen sehen. Den ehelichen Zwist rund ums Angeln will ich jetzt nicht weiter ausführen. Nur soviel - immer wenn wir an der Küste wanderten erklärte ich meiner Freundin was ich hier für Würfe machen könnte... Ja wenn ich denn die richtige Ausrüstung dabei hätte. 
Völlig irre sollte ich werden, als wir bei unseren Wanderungen Fische springen oder Angler und ihren Fang sahen. Die Krönung war die Makrelenmeisterschaften in Fjällbacka... ohne meine Teilnahme. 






Verzweiflung machte sich allmählich in mir breit. Ich wollte endlich meine erste Makrele an Land ziehen, aber wie und womit. Vom Makrelenfestival habe ich nur soviel mitbekommen, dass da noch Packungen mit kleinen Strömlingen rumlagen. Was machen die Schweden nur damit? Haben die etwa in Ermangelung der Makrelen so kleine Heringe mitgenommen#c .
Der Urlaub ging langsam seinem Ende zu. Wie zum Trotz hatten wir uns eine Hütte mit Meeresblick gesucht und meine Freundin kennt heute alles theoretisches Wissen über das Meeresangeln was ich weitergeben konnte. Ich hatte mich mittlerweile damit abgefunden ohne Fisch nach Hause zu fahren, wenn auch sehr wehmütig und immer mit diesem leichten Zucken in der Hand wenn es wieder ans Wasser zum Wandern ging. 






Am vorletzten Tag sollte es nach Lysekil gehen. Einer kleinen Hafenstadt auf Höhe von Norwegens Südspitze. Im dortigen Meeresaquarium konnte ich noch mal all die Fische sehen, die ich nicht gefangen hatte. Neben Dorschen, Seelachsen, Meerforellen, Seewölfen und all den Plattfischen auch eben jene Makrelen. Ganz am Rande muß ich sagen, das Aquarium war wirklich Spitze und seinen Besuch wert aber wie sollte ich mich nun fühlen – die Nase an den Glasscheiben plattgedrückt. 
Es sollte langsam Abend werden und wir gingen runter zum Hafen. Vor Schock wurden mir die Beine weich. Was musste ich dort auf der Pier sehen. Angler über Angler. Was zum Teufel taten die dort? Unter dem Vorwand dichter ans Wasser zu wollen und die Meeresluft zu atmen standen meine Freundin und ich schließlich neben Ihnen und ich musste mit ansehen wie die Angler Makrele um Makrele aus dem Wasser zogen. Ein wehmütiger Blick zu meiner Freundin, kurze Absprachen und in Windeseile ging es zurück zum Auto. Die mir verbliebene Rute geschnappt und die Köderbox und da stand ich nun und machte endlich Wurf auf Wurf. Meerforellenblinker durchpflügten das Wasser, Spinner rotierten, ja selbst ein altes am Strand gefundenes Makrelenpaternoster am kleinen Barschpilker kam zum Einsatz. Aber... Nichts - kein Zupper. 






Neben mir ging das Fangen munter weiter. Also schlenderte ich mal eben so die Pier entlang und was soll ich euch sagen, da waren sie wieder die kleinen Strömlinge aus Fjällbacka. Am Hacken geködert und mit einer kleinen Bleikugel auf Tiefe geschickt wurde Makrele um Makrele aus dem Wasser gezogen. O.K. der Supermarkt war nicht weit, also nichts wie hin und die Strömlinge gekauft. Aber ach bei so vielen Anglern waren die natürlich schon lange ausverkauft. Also weiter die Kunstköder durch Wasser ziehen, als ich auf einmal ein kleines gerade fingerlanges Köderfischchen im Rücken gehakt aus dem Wasser zog. Boah nun aber die Köderbox ausgekippt und irgendwo einen alten rostigen Einzelhaken und zwei Bleischrote gefunden und ab zurück ins Wasser mit dem Fischchen. Kaum hatte er den Grund berührt ging auch schon das Beißen los. Meine erste Makrele machte sich am Köder zu schaffen – Anhieb und... 
...nichts. Also Köder kontrolliert und wieder raus damit, Zuppeln, Anhieb und... 
...der Köderfisch war weg. Mittlerweile sah meine Freundin von Ihrem Buch auf, sah meine grenzenlose Enttäuschung und kam rüber. Die Geschichte war schnell erzählt, als sie etwas von uns entfernt ein französisches Paar beobachtete. Er am Makrelen fangen und sie mit einem kleinen Kescher versuchend, die Jungfische aus dem Hafenbecken zu fischen. Meine Freundin also hin zu Ihr. Kurzes Gespräch über die schöne Stadt, das Wetter und das chice Kleid der Fränzösin, bis sie nach ein paar Minuten freudestrahlend mit einem kleinen Fischchen in der Hand wieder neben mir stand. Das sollte meine letzte Chance sein. Ich habe den Fisch sorgfältig angeködert und auf Tauchfahrt geschickt. Kurzes Zuppeln, Anhieb und... eine lange Flucht Richtung offenes Wasser. Meine leichte Barschrute verneigte sich tief und konnte meinem Gegenüber kaum etwas entgegensetzen. Unruhe machte sich rechts und links von mir breit, aber was sollte ich tun|uhoh: ?! Die Bremse gelockert und versucht den Fisch von all den anderen Anglern und ihren Schnüren wegzuführen. Was ne’n Adrenalin in mir. Endlich gab der Fisch nach und ich führte ihn an den Steg. Wie aber sollte der an diesem leichten Geschirr gelandet werden? Als er sich auf den Weg unter den Steg machen wollte, hob ich Ihn schwungvoll aus dem Wasser und da lag sie nun meine erste Makrele. 






Meine Freundin wollte auch gleich noch mal los um Köderfische zu fangen, aber mir persönlich sollte es für den Tag reichen. Ich hatte was ich wollte und ein tolles Abendessen dazu. 
Mit den Franzosen sind wir anschließend an eine einsame Klippe gefahren und haben bei Sonnenuntergang die Fische über dem offenen Feuer gegrillt und sie ungewürzt genossen. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals so guten Fisch gegessen zu haben|rolleyes . 






Voll innerer Ruhe habe ich die verbleibenden Tage in Schweden genossen. Der Bann war gebrochen, die zerbrochene Angelrute vergessen und der Ehefrieden hält auch heute noch, hatte ich doch meine erste Makrele auch irgendwie meiner Freundin zu verdanken:l .







Tomasz


----------



## sunny (4. August 2006)

*AW: „Natürlich“ auf Makrelen in Schweden*

Feiner Bericht #6 . Ich stand sozusagen neben dir. Petri Heil zur ersten Makrele.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. August 2006)

*AW: „Natürlich“ auf Makrelen in Schweden*

...wirklich eine geniale Geschichte...zeigt mal wieder wie nah Glück und Leid beeinander liegen...

grüße der Stefan


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. August 2006)

*AW: „Natürlich“ auf Makrelen in Schweden*

Hey Tomasz .. super geschrieben ... bildschöne Fotos .. fabelhaft !
Es zählen eben nicht nur randvolle Kisten, sondern auch das drumherum, das wie & warum ... schön, dass es noch solche Menschen gibt ..


...& schön, dass wir so tolerante Ladys haben ! #h 

mfg
basti


----------



## Fischer's Frau (4. August 2006)

*AW: „Natürlich“ auf Makrelen in Schweden*

Hallo Tomasz,
wenn Deine hand so zuckte (und Du ja tatsächlich keinen Sonnenuntergang am Wasser genießen konntest), wieso musste ich Dich dann überzeugen, Dich neben die Angler im Hafen von Lysekil zu stellen?! Na egal, zusammen haben wir's gepackt, und ich stimme Dir zu, das war der leckerste Fisch, den ich je gekostet habe. Das verlangt nach Wiederholung, was?!


----------

